# Puppy Halo Growing



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

Here are some pictures of Halo. This is my first baby puppy and my second GSD. I can't believe how fast she's growing. She's very smart and a handful but has been so much fun. I'm excited for her to keep growing and increasing the things I can do with her(and stop with the puppy biting!)

The first four pictures are her at 8 weeks old









Yesterday



Today


----------



## Jupiter_0203 (May 5, 2016)

@MT523, Halo looks gorgeous. Love the pics, keep it coming...


----------



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thank you.

Here is one more from this morning


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

She's very cute! 
And ya gotta love the upside down on the couch thing...Ah, life is good!!


----------



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

Haven't posted much lately but things are going well and growing very quickly. This is Halo at about 18.5 weeks. She is a total handful but training, and our routine seem to be going well. Just finished an 8 week puppy course. 

I'm very interested (or maybe not ) to see how she starts acting around 6-8 months. Like I said total handful so wishful hoping that the adolescent stage won't be extremely bad. Plans are to start thinking about spaying and take more classes around 6 months old. Next step is to figure out baby gates in the house, surprised it's taken me this long!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

That's a beautiful pup!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

She's a looker. Are you going to spay her in the near future.


----------



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thank you! Don't worry I have plenty of pictures between my first post and today.



cdwoodcox said:


> She's a looker. Are you going to spay her in the near future.


At first I was set on waiting till she's a year old. But I hear spaying before the first heat reduces the chances of breast cancer and not sure we want to go through one heat cycle at all. So I'm leaning toward soon but still debating.


----------



## shooter8571 (Sep 27, 2016)

Great looking pup, nice to see the progression.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous dog! She makes me want to go out and get a puppy right this second. :grin2:


----------



## Cameo (Feb 1, 2007)

I want a GSD puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

Here is Halo at 8 months old! Have a lot more pictures but this is the first one I've been able to get of a good stance.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Looking beautiful!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A beauty for sure!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

MT523 said:


> Here is Halo at 8 months old! Have a lot more pictures but this is the first one I've been able to get of a good stance.


She is gorgeous!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Cameo said:


> I want a GSD puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have one at the moment--highly recommend it!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Pretty girl!


----------



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thank you all!


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

She is adorable.


----------



## Breaker's mom (May 27, 2008)

Was looking through your photos. Love the couch one!


----------



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

Breaker's mom said:


> Was looking through your photos. Love the couch one!


Thanks! She will still sleep like that if she's really tired or at night, just not on the couch anymore haha.


----------

